# Group buy for .450-26 taps to make pens with Sharpie refills



## Schroedc (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey folks, I checked with @Kevin and got permission to post this here

I'm trying to put together enough interest to place an order for the taps to make pens that will take the Sharpie refills and I'm about 1/2 way to enough to make it cost effective.

If anyone is interested or wants the details check out this thread-

http://woodbarter.com/threads/group-buy-for-450-26-taps-to-make-sharpie-pens.18723/

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 2, 2015)

Keep it going Colin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 3, 2015)

Colin - You gonna do a build thread when you get the taps in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 3, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Colin - You gonna do a build thread when you get the taps in?




I plan to. Although Duncan has way more experience with this than I do. I need a few more folks to commit to a tap to make it cost effective. We'll go until 1/15 and if I have enough people by that date I'll place an order.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 7, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> ... Duncan has way more experience with this than I do ...



Thanks ... that sounds a lot better than "Duncan has made 1 of these"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 7, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks ... that sounds a lot better than "Duncan has made 1 of these"



That's 100% more than I have.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm fixing to order me some taps this week for some pens.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 7, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm fixing to order me some taps this week for some pens.



Let me know vai PM which ones you are thinking of. If they get cheaper by buying 2 I could go in with you.....


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 7, 2015)

Colin, I am considering this. If it was for the ultra fine point refill I would be all over it. I have not ruled this one out yet though.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Let me know vai PM which ones you are thinking of. If they get cheaper by buying 2 I could go in with you.....


Will do Colin. I'm doing a little research on the nose sections for the roller writer so if I can find some made already that will play into what I buy


----------



## SENC (Jan 7, 2015)

Check your math.


Schroedc said:


> That's 100% more than I have.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 7, 2015)

SENC said:


> Check your math.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 7, 2015)

SENC said:


> Check your math.



I suppose that since multiplication or division by zero results in zero we can say he has actually an infinite amount more experience with this style pen....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 7, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I suppose that since multiplication or division by zero results in zero we can say he has actually an infinite amount more experience with this style pen....



You guys are so good for my self-esteem ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 7, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Colin, I am considering this. If it was for the ultra fine point refill I would be all over it. I have not ruled this one out yet though.



Exactly what he said ^^

Colin, I am considering this. If it was for the ultra fine point refill I would be all over it. I have not ruled this one out yet though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2015)

I wish this was for that ultra fine refill. It has different threads unfortunately. If you do want one for the marker style refills let me know. I'm going to make a decision about the 15th on if I have enough people to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2015)

Put me down as a YES


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm gonna give it to Friday and see where we are at by the end of that day. If you want one let me know before then.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 14, 2015)

@Schroedc How many we got as of now?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> @Schroedc How many we got as of now?



We're at 11 or 12, Enough that I will move forward with this. I'm just going to go through Friday to make sure we don't get someone saying they want one after the order is placed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

